# MCpl Marc Belleville



## 211RadOp (13 Oct 2006)

MCpl Marc Belleville, Sig Op, 2 R22eR

After a long illness, MCpl Belleville was laid to rest on 10 Oct 06. The funeral was held in Latuque. The honour guard was supplied by 2 R22eR with branch representation by the CO 5 HQ & Sigs & RSM HQ & Sigs.


----------

